# iDC Triplethreat



## privatebydesign (Feb 9, 2013)

Just a heads up, I really like the iDC Triplethreat flash bracket. I wanted to get another couple (I keep losing them!) and emailed iDC, I pointed out that at $59 they were well above the price of the Bruce Dorn version available for pre-order from B&H, I made them an offer of $100 for three.

They just emailed me back saying they are selling their last remaining stock for $33.99 each, then they are done. I ordered three, I just need to stop losing them now!

http://www.idcphotovideo.com/store/triple-threat-traditional

EDIT: I forgot to add why I prefer them to other designs, I love that they are evenly spaced around the modifier shaft, I can use two on one shaft for six lights (I have five 550EX's and three 600EX-RT's) but best of all, they don't have clamp coldshoes, the slots work much better for the lever style Canon strobes. Great $35 worth.


----------



## dlleno (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks! I just ordered 2. highly regarded by Syl Arena. this one has two set screws to clamp onto the modifier shaft. I see your point about lever mount shoes, as well. 

the last of the single billet designs perhaps...


----------



## dlleno (Sep 11, 2014)

I realize this is an old thread but I thought I would offer an important observations

1. The IDC tripple threat works wonderfully on Canon. I like the billet design which is very solid, and the non-adjustable foot is a nice bonus. 

2. After I purchased these, I found that they didn't marry as well to my Yongnuo flash feet. Now that I have converted to all-Yongnuo flash I find that I don't need these anymore

if anyone is interested in my IDC triple threats I have a pair for sale.


----------

